# Fuel Pump problems



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

My fuel pump on my 420 ive tried checking fuses and relay to it, and bank angle sensor. Fuses are good and relay is good. Can the bank angle sensor cause the fuel pump not to come on at all??? I know the fuel pump cant be bad can it I mean its a 2010 really isnt that oldCan anybody help me?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Need to get a multimeter out and check for voltage at the pump. That will solve alot of issues or guessing. And always remember its man made item. It it can break, it will. Doesn't matter the age.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

I got meter on the plug of fuel pump got power going to it. Tapped the fuel pump with wrench and it come on. its going on the way out though runs good for a min then stops. So Ill have to get a new one.


----------



## Paul S (Oct 25, 2021)

FIXED MINE! Tested all the wiring. Tested the ECU(serveral times) ground, positive, wiring going to fuel pump relay. Finally determined what I did not want to hear. BR/Y pin 30 from ECU to relay was not sending signal. Bad ECU. Found a used one for $300, as opposed to $630 for new. 5 minute install, all good. All started at fuel pump filter. Completely clogged. It would freeze the pump motor.Popped the tank with a rubber mallet. It would work for a bit, finally quit. Replaced the pump but no juice. I assume the old frozen one caused the ECU to stop throwing the signal. New/used ECU fixed the pump signal. Hope this helps someone else. The pump filter is very fine screen and small. Every one should change it once a year at least. Not that hard, just time consuming. Enjoy the ride!


----------

